# Born to bodybuild



## Straight30weight (Jan 11, 2020)

I didn’t get into lifting until later in life and I have the same genetics as Ralphie May, so I’m really just playing around. 

But it seems as though some of these guys were born for this and realized it at an early age. Did any of you? I wish I started as a teen, I wasted a lot of years not knowing how much I just love moving weight around. How many of you were in the gym at 17, looking like you were future Mr Olympians?

Heres Jay Cutler, Branch Warren, Lee Priest, and King Ronnie as teenagers.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 11, 2020)

I can relate, not on the scale of the Mister O but in wishing someone had gotten in me head a bit earlier in life in certain areas. Definitely in the gym. Far too much time spent as a youth doing 'tings that only ended me up in trouble when if I'd focused on grooving me squat form I now know I'd have been much better off.

Its something we can pay forward though. As vets looking back on what we'd have done differently, sharing that perspective with up & comers (when they're ready to hear it) is a good way to help someone in the way we wish someone would have done with us.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 11, 2020)

I started when I was teenager, buddy. My oldest brother was a weightlifter and I would watch him lift weights in our patio when I was just a little kid. He would have pics of old school bodybuilders up in his bedroom wall. Once I got into lifting weights at around 15 it stayed with up till now and still going


----------



## CJ (Jan 11, 2020)

Not me. All the memories and friends I met doing team sports and a variety of other athletic endeavors, I wouldn't change for anything. Those are all things that I wouldn't be able to do now, while I can still strive for better asthetic goals now.


----------



## Viduus (Jan 11, 2020)

The teens tend to impress me most at local shows.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 11, 2020)

I started lifting for football around 12-13. I def dont have bodybuilder genetics. Always just looked like an athlete. 

I have a buddy and old training partner who won a bunch of shows as a teen and early 20s. He was always big and ripped, and when he got on the sauce - forget about it. The kid had biceps and rounded shoulders when we were 12. Just one of those guys. He could have gone pro if he wanted to do the required amount of drugs - which he didn’t. 

This guy would be 6-2, 235 on stage completely shredded at 19-20 years old. I used to train and make tren with him. He’d run 300mg tren a per week and 50mg winstrol per day leading up to a show. That was it. He’d diet for 6 weeks. He wasn’t on gear year round. He was just a freak. He would incline 315x10 when we were 19. He’s still bigger and leaner then 95% of people out there and he’s just run been on trt for years now and over 40. 

Some people are just freaks. Most pro bodybuilders are genetic freaks that are willing to do the drugs to get to that level.


----------



## Yaya (Jan 11, 2020)

Tren................


----------



## Seeker (Jan 11, 2020)

Are you under the impression that bodybuilders who committed at an early age didn't partake in other activities outside the gym? Lol if you are, you are very wrong. This is for CJ.fotgot to reply to his post.


----------



## CJ (Jan 11, 2020)

Seeker said:


> Are you under the impression that bodybuilders who committed at an early age didn't partake in other activities outside the gym? Lol if you are, you are very wrong. This is for CJ.fotgot to reply to his post.



Not at all, I just took it as wishing we could go back and put 100% into bodybuilding instead of whatever we were doing.


----------



## Raider (Jan 11, 2020)

I got my first sand dumbbells at 11 yrs old, they were 11lbs. Lol. Used them till 13 when I got the DP gym pack( nautilus thing) 14 got free weights and a bench and 16 got a license and started at the gym and although life and injuries have taken me outa the game a few times, I’ve never looked back. Love the weights ( it’s my church and escape). Glad to hear all your stories men.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 11, 2020)

I look like rick rude


----------



## CJ (Jan 11, 2020)

I look like Rick Moranis


----------



## dk8594 (Jan 11, 2020)

I was born with narrow shoulders, a barrel waist, and wide  hips. I started lifting at age 14 regardless. At a certain point, genetics matter, but I take more pleasure in the journey than the destination.


----------



## Justsomedude (Jan 11, 2020)

i look like bernie sanders


----------



## bigdog (Jan 11, 2020)

My genetics make me shaped like a giant pumpkin. Big round mofo! I love the challenge of keeping the weight off and building muscle. I'm pleased with my journey progress overall.  I do wish I had started as a teenager lifting. Perhaps I wouldn't have become a pumpkin to begin with :32 (18):


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jan 12, 2020)

Idk where my genetics truelly lay. I know I have poor skin lol. 
I started in my late 20's and came from a very fat 260 when I started lifting


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 12, 2020)

I was a chubster til I found skateboarding as a passion at 12. Then I was pretty much skinny fat til I joined the army at 18. went in at 220lbs came out at 185 from basic training skinny but still not ripped or anything.
in and out the gym never consistent for long enough, same story just moving weights without any real idea what I was doing. 
started lifting more often and running early 30s, got more serious with the lifting the last 5 years.
my genetics are shit, tall oafy build. it's taken a crazy amount of work, discipline and consistency to get to where I'm at now.
nowhere near where I want to be but as long as I'm making steady progress I'm happy.


----------



## Boytoy (Jan 12, 2020)

I WAS in the gym at 17 and always had a great shape for bb.  Told that often.  But could never stay away from dope or slutty women long enough to do anything with it.  So now after wasting 35 years  just happy to be alive, sober and still moving weight.


----------



## Jin (Jan 12, 2020)

Boytoy said:


> I WAS in the gym at 17 and always had a great shape for bb.  Told that often.  But could never stay away from dope or slutty women long enough to do anything with it.  So now after wasting 35 years  just happy to be alive, sober and still moving weight.



Did you sell your body to slutty women for dope, that where you got that name?

Double anal!!!


----------



## stonetag (Jan 12, 2020)

Playing sports from an early age, especially football (America) in HS and college it was a fairly easy transition to weight lifting for me. Although I had been lifting pretty consistently since the age of 15 or so, I didn't get serious until my early twenties. Big frame, big hopes, big reality.


----------



## Beserker (Jan 12, 2020)

I was always performing feats of strength as a kid, from arm wrestling champion of the elementary school to moving heavy shit on the farm. Grandpa got me my first Olympic weight set as a freshman.  I was top of the total board in football as a junior with 1335.  I never considered myself a bodybuilder, I loved strongman and wanted to enter a comp one day.  I pursued this passionately until 25 when I realized my reality that my shoulder and knees weren’t gonna cooperate.  

I’m an all or nothing guy... so for 15 years I was nothing, been all in again for the last 9 months and if I’m fortunate enough, the rest of my days.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jan 12, 2020)

I started lifting in the gym at 14. Within a year or so, I was what I would call serious. I followed every workout that I could find in the bodybuilding mags. I also spent about every dollar that I could earn on subscriptions, protein powder and whatever supplement that my musclemag and flex magazines advertised. What I couldn't afford from my paper route, I got for birthdays and Christmas.

I don't really have genetics as my father was 6ft and at his biggest, 160lbs and my mothers is 5'5 and 150ish. I didn't let that stop me though. I have been addicted to the gym for 30 years now. I can't imagine what I would do without it. I have had alot of hobbies in my life but this is the only one that I never quit.

I talk alot of shit about the assholes in the gym who irritate me but reality is that I enjoy helping guys in the gym who don't really know wtf they are doing. The biggest problem I find with it is that men are terrified to admit that they don't know what they are doing so most don't ask for help. They choose instead to copy the other unknowledgeable idiot next to them making all of the noise, trying to get attention instead of asking the big guy who looks like they lift. I had no problem asking the big dude in my gym when I was a kid for his advice. Shit, if someone loves what they do, they never have a problem talking to others about it.

These days, I focus on BSP jr as he is taking up the iron now. He has broad shoulders and a small waist so the potential is their. Proud dad doesn't even scratch the surface of how I feel about that. Maybe he can take over the throne when I am gone. But for now, I'm sitting on the thrown with my crown on my head and a barbell on my side waiting for my next set.


----------



## bprice (Jan 12, 2020)

I found a old bench behind the thrift store that was behind my house someone left for donation it had about 50 lbs. of plastic covered conrete weights and a Arnold book on bodybuilding read the thing from cover to cover 20 times haha it was only like 35 pages it showed a few movments for each body part.

I was 12 years old and my stepfather was a dick so i might end up on restriction to my room for 3 to 6 months at a time only coming out for bathroom school or dinner. I had plenty of time on my hands so i dedicated myself to looking like the guys in the books, working out twice a day doing every exercise in the book that i had the room or equipment for. 

I started to learn more about the form and how to get the most out of a movement and how to make the lighter weights seem heavy as i got stronger because i had no way to get more weights. It def built my confidence and my body as a teen and gave me something to look forward to everyday. On a side note it pissed of my stepfather that I was more confident and getting bigger guess he was threatened a little, he def became more hostile. I went through JR> high and high school lifted twice a day everyday stealing dorian yates back routine or who ever I thought had the best body part in the mags I used their routine for that.

I ran track, Cross country track, wrestled and still managed to lift everyday. Sorry my response is so long lifting is super nostalgic for me and help me through some of the hardest time of my life. Now me and my two sons lift and push each other we really drive the intensity for each other I just dont recover as fast.


----------



## Boytoy (Jan 12, 2020)

Jin said:


> Did you sell your body to slutty women for dope, that where you got that name?
> 
> Double anal!!!



Nah name came from the older ones and the dope did help with the double anal


----------



## Maijah (Jan 13, 2020)

Great job bud


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Jan 14, 2020)

My step dad had weights at the house or went to the Y when I was growing up. So had experience when I was young. Definitely have some genetic gifts and plenty of trouble areas CALFS, went hard on free weights at 13-14 looked amazing then drugs and girls until my wife at 20. Hit the gym and tanning to get sexy for the wedding. 21 nothing for a year. Then start new career and meet group of meat heads. This was my best and biggest. Lifted for a year with those guys got in my best shape ever 212 strong. No crazy packs though. Those guys got on gear and stared shows and straight up I was scared and just dropped out. Now ten years latter The Kid is on The Come Back right behind my best ever, and I know to be happy I can never stop!!!:32 (9):


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 14, 2020)

When I was born, the doctor thought my mother was pregnant with twins because a dumbell came out right after me.


----------



## Yaya (Jan 14, 2020)

I was born to MaiTai.


----------



## Jin (Jan 14, 2020)

Gadawg said:


> When I was born, the doctor thought my mother was pregnant with twins because a dumbell came out right after me.



DAMN!!!!! Yo momma KINKY!!


----------

